# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Captación de las fuentes del Aramo.

## JMTrigos

Uno de los abastecimientos de agua de la ciudad de Oviedo está formado por una serie de captaciones de las fuentes de la sierra del Aramo que es llevada por medio de un sistema de túneles hasta la potabilizadora existente al pie del embalse de los Alfilorios.
Aquí unas fotos de una de esas captaciones.

----------

frfmfrfm (19-jun-2014),HUESITO (18-jun-2014),jlois (05-jul-2014),Los terrines (18-jun-2014),sergi1907 (18-jun-2014),titobcn (18-jun-2014)

----------

